# Lipgloss on eye lids/Glossy eyeshadow look



## mel0622 (Feb 14, 2006)

i've heard this before but now i've actually read it in seventeen magazine. it says something about putting lipgloss on your eye lids to add shiny and have a 'glossy look' has anyone done this? and does it actually look good?!? why would you put lipgloss on your eye lids?


----------



## kimmy (Feb 14, 2006)

i'd imagine that would get really irritating, or at least be uncomfortable haha. i never got the allure of glossy lids...unless you're doing a photoshoot or something...but for everyday wear, it just seems a bit much to me.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 14, 2006)

I just see my eyes watering all over the place.   I guess mixing medium would be better.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 14, 2006)

yeah! wouldnt that stick your lids together and be hard to blink?? lol. but yeah for photoshoots i guess. like the clear gloss mac has i understand using that but why lipgloss?


----------



## afterglow (Feb 14, 2006)

Maybe because it has colour?  I think this started when Natalie Imbruglia had glossy lids in one of her music videos....

Oh, and also, probably because lip gloss is easily available to most people, as compared to something like mixing medium.


----------



## user3 (Feb 14, 2006)

Some people like that gloss look. You can use MAC pro gloss on your lids. I for one get that look when lids have nothing on them so I don't opt for the gloss look. LOL


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I for one get that look when lids have nothing on them so I don't opt for the gloss look. LOL_

 
lol. i get that too esp in summer.


----------



## Isis (Feb 14, 2006)

Alot of makeup artists will just use Vasiline as well. I don't think I could stand to have that stuff on my eyes though!


----------



## KMFH (Feb 14, 2006)

I actually do this, just with vasaline tho.  I like the look of it when im doin uber natural makeup, but i also do it with a smokey 'rock/goth' eye.  It does take a bit of getting used to the feeling, but i love the look.  Although this is best suited for film/photography, its a neat look to spring on once in a while!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 14, 2006)

I tried it once with rosebud salve (yeah, read it in a magazine) and can we say nasty eye infection?  I won't put anything glossy on my eyes again


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2006)

I've done it.  It was sticky I have to say.  I have also done it with MAC clear gloss and that was sticky too.  It looked okay both ways.  It didn't irritate my eyes at all.


----------



## ette (Feb 15, 2006)

Rosebad Salve over eyeshadow looks nice. Healthyish too. Doesn't irritate either, I have sensitive eyelids. But lipgloss, waaaaay to sticky?


----------



## AimeeEm (Feb 16, 2006)

Aah I wish I could do this! But my lids are way too heavy for that, the lid wrinkles would just clump together and I'd look horrible. I might try it, though...


----------



## xiahe (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm...i've heard of eyegloss to give eyes that "glossy look" but i've never heard of applying actual lipgloss to the eyes. that would be really irritating IMO...cause most lipglosses are sticky in texture so your eyelids would probably feel heavy and sticky all of the time.

sometimes i really wonder where those magazines get those ideas. sure, maybe for the runway. but for everyday wear? forget it.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 16, 2006)

I heard about that, but I wouldnt try it.  It would feel so uncomfortable and stuff will fly onto your eyelids like dirt, hair, maybe bugs lol.  It may look pretty for photoshoots or runways but not on a daily basis.


----------



## Chelly (Feb 16, 2006)

i saw that too!!! uck looks stupid to me


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 16, 2006)

I've used Vaseline or MAC Pro Gloss for this look...although I like it for fashion shows or editorial work...not for real life...too sticky!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have very almond eyes very similar to that of some asians, my mascara would be all over the top lid. and I am always comcatting oilly lids and creasing b/c of it so it goes agaist nature to me, but I can see the fresh look as an option for some. I have seen it in mags over the last few yrs from time to time, and once i actually read to use clear lipglass....*CRINGES*


----------



## user3 (Feb 17, 2006)

For those that wanted to get an idea of what it looks like here is one done very well. I am sure some PS was done but you get the idea.




This look is more so for photos and shows than daily life. I don't even know if lids could take it for photos! Ugh the mess!


----------



## Jude (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't remember the year but it had to be around 2001 (back when I was a Lancome person). eyeglosses were the hot trend for the spring-summer collections.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, it was big a while back.

Becca Cosmetics has a clear eye gloss, think it's supposed to make you look all dewy and stuff. It seems best for photographic/art looks rather than everyday wear.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 18, 2006)

i think it looks okay but only certain looks and not every colour. plus wouldn't it majorly crease? mac has some eyeglosses but they are dc they were like ccbs but glossy. i think there was a blue-y green one called crybaby but i'm not sure. but yeah, most lip products have some red dyes in them, pink lipgloss, red lipgloss, orange lipgloss, i don't think neutrals would but still. red dyes are really hard to make eyesafe, so yeah there's that to think of as well.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 19, 2006)

I tried this look one time and it was a complete mess.  It creased so quick and looked terrible.  Not to mention my lids were kinda sticky!  Yuk!


----------



## metalkitty (Feb 20, 2006)

I like to do it, not with lipgloss though eww. I think its about technique like only using it sparingly or only in the middle of the eyelid mostly. I think it looks great with smokey eyes. Pout makes an assortment of eyeglosses.


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 20, 2006)

Doesn't Tom Ford's Amber Nude collection for EL have a black eye gloss in it? Haven't seen the full collection out over here yet but think it has been out in the States for some time. I can imagine a black eye gloss would look rather nasty after a few hours


----------



## raccoon*eyes (Feb 24, 2006)

I put lipgloss on my lids sometimes when I go to parties and when I do I blend it with my eyeshadow so it isn't as sticky.


----------



## poppy z (Feb 24, 2006)

I use lip clear gloss mix with blacktrack fluidline (I make the mix on my hand first). 
I love the look but the lid sticks in the crease (not very pleasant). So I advice to put the gloss near lashline. I'm not irritated. It's the best to put glitters in the eye! But only for parties!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2006)

mac used to make Eyeglass, i wasnt on the make up train when they did but i'd imagine thats what they were for.  MACgirl here did a pretty simple thing with smolder eyekohl and mac clear gloss blended on her eye, it was neat.


----------

